# [emerge] Digest Failed sur gtk+

## pathfinder

yep!!!!

salut a tous!

j ai regarde dans les forums, apparemment c est une erreur "classique" de mauvaise cle GPG, mais voila, j ai refait un emerge --sync pour voir, et toujours rien... Regardez de quoi je parle:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose gtk+
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Comme vous l aurez remarqué, il s agit de la tentative d installation de XGL.

A part un emerge --sync, je vois pas trop comment resoudre ce perobleme...

je veux pas trop lui refaire digerer l ebuild, car dans certains posts on dit (et je suis d accord) que niveau securite, ca peut impliquer un risque...

(en passant, petite question, (VIVE LES TROLLS), vous conseillez plutot compiz (NOvell...) ou Beryl? (dans le cas ou ca marchait un jour mon XGL...)

J ai une ATI. J ai pas de nvidia...

----------

## Temet

emerge --sync ne servira à rien, c'est dans un overlay.

Je ne sais pas comment on synchro un overlay mais bon ... tu peux toujours le virer et le remettre avec layman (enfin tu peux toujours essayer)

----------

## Mickael

ATI proprio --> Beryl ? si j'ai bien suivi. Regarde dans le wiki gentoo sur beryl aiglx and co.

----------

## pathfinder

je suis idiot, y a rien a faire.

En gros, il fallait 

rm le distfile de l overlay pour reprendre une version correcte.

Desole.

sinon, pour compiz et beryl, une preference? un feedback?

----------

## Mickael

recherche le dernier poste de Duf, et la lumière apparaîtra.

----------

## DuF

Celui là même => ICI

 :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est cool 

je l ai lu

mais la j ai un probleme..

j etais en train d installer XGL et je vois qu en fait AIGLX est mieux (natif, propre, pas de surcouche...)

mais je fais quoi alors?

j ai deja modifie quasiment tout (package.mask., keyword, use) en gros je suis arrive dans le HOW TO au niveau du cvhoix entre beryl et compiz, 

j ai reemerge cairo, gtk+, etc...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

ce qui est bizarre, c est que j ai pas non plus la sensation da voir emerge XGL (j ai emerge cairo, pango, gtk, (et leurs dependances dont xgl?)

je peux laisser cette install a ce point et suivre le how to AIGLX?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

----------

## Magic Banana

Beryl est à préférer à Compiz déjà parce que c'est du GPL (LA license la plus à même de protéger notre liberté) et ensuite parce que c'est nettement plus beau et configurable !

Tu n'as même pas besoin d'overlay pour l'installer sur AIGLX (alors que XGL n'est pas et ne sera jamais dans Portage). Il te suffit juste de démasquer quelques paquets, de changer 2-3 lignes dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf et, avec les drivers libres radeon, ça roule !

Cette page wiki te sera probablement utile (la page sur le wiki francophone n'est pas à jour).

----------

## pathfinder

merci Magic Banana!

bon, le truc est le suivant: comment je dois retoucher le package.keywords pour eviter un gros cambouis et que xgl s installe pas lors d une prochaine manip/mise a jour du systeme?

je me suis arrete au point ou il fallait choisir entre compiz et beryl dans le how-to de XGLhttp://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL, j ai pas fait la manip, mais tout de meme installe gtk+, pango, cairo, etc... c est un probleme?

Ensuite, merci pour beryl, c etait mon choix hier soir aussi  :Wink: , et je vais rester egalement sur AIGLX.

J ai retouche le xorg-conf en changeant suivant le how-to de AIGLX, sauf que pour la section "Extensions" (je l avais pas dans mon fichier), je l ai rajoutee, simplement. C est ce qu il fallait faire?

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

Autre probleme:

au niveau du how to de Beryl, il est dit:

 *Quote:*   

> First, unmask the relevant packages:
> 
> File: /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> #Beryl Core
> ...

 

JE pige pas en rouge: Only if configure fails for beryl.... ??! Ca veut dire que j emerge pas mesa-progs? c est ca?

parce que:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -va mesa-progs
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

je l avais deja installe... est ce un probleme?

Tu dis les drivers libres radeon... moi j utilise fglrx. Lesquels fonctionnent mieux?

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    262144
> 
>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
> ...

 

je mets radeon? je pensais que c etait pas le top... et je charge dans autoload.d fglrx en fait...

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -va libwnck beryl
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Est-ce un probleme d avoir l overlay xeffects? c est pour XGL ca, non? il y  a pas moyen d avoir beryl et libwnck sans cet overlay?

Auto reponse:

en virant l overlay, la version est moins recente... est ce un probleme? je le garde?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -va libwnck beryl
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## pathfinder

j ai une reponse:

from http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The xeffects overlay is optional for pre-release ebuilds. Information on setting that up can be found in the Overlay Checkout section of the HOWTO_XGL wiki article.

 

donc je zappe cet overlay, ce sera question de patience.

et j installe beryl.

pour xgl,... vous pouvez me dire si j ai foutu a mess?

en fait:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/qt 
> 
>      Available versions:  3.3.4-r8:3 3.3.6-r1:3 3.3.6-r2:3 3.3.6-r3:3 3.3.6-r4:3 4.1.4-r2:4 4.2.1:4 4.2.1-r1:4
> 
>      Installed:           3.3.6-r4 4.1.4-r2
> ...

 

le fait d unmasker fera clairement des updates...

je les veux?

je veux dire:

parmi ce que j ai rajoute dans xkeywords pour le tuto de xgl, il y ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> ###################   XGL STUFF #######################
> 
> # Dependencies
> 
> dev-util/git
> ...

 

dois je prendre ces paquets un par un et voir quelle est la version installee et la version dispo?

exemple:

 *Quote:*   

> * media-libs/mesa 
> 
>      Available versions:  6.4.2-r2 6.5-r3 6.5-r4 6.5.1-r1 6.5.1-r2 6.5.2_pre20061102
> 
>      Installed:           6.5.1-r1
> ...

 

Au prochain update world, il va mettre la version en rouge, c est ca?

j en ai besoin pour beryl? ou c est QUE pour XGL? (je l ai vu que dans le tuto de XGL...)

donc je vire dans package.keywords toute cette liste citee plus haut (j ai pris soin de separer le bloc beryl et de le completer correctement avec le tuto de beryl)

OUPS EDIT:

je dois aussi virer le XGL related stuff de mon unmask!!

j ai lance l install, c est bon, ca s est installe impeccable.

Juste un souci:

ni emerge, ni eix ne connaissent 

HELIODOR ni AQUAMARINE... et je suis s9ous fluxbox, certes, mais j ai installe gnome aussi... et "at some point", ce serait sympa d avoir heliodor...

vous savez pourquoi?

mon dernier sync date d hier...

Et pour radeon/fglrx, je choisis quoi?

je dois unloader le module fglrx alors?Last edited by pathfinder on Wed Nov 15, 2006 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu vires tout ce que tu as ajouté dans /etc/portage/package.keywords pour installer XGL. Tu peux aussi aller faire du ménage dans /var/lib/portage/world pour y enlever les lignes correspondant à des logiciels que tu ne veux plus.

À ce moment tu peux lancer :

```
# emerge -uD world
```

puis :

```
# emerge --depclean
```

Là tu dois te retrouver avec un système comme tu l'avais avant tes manipulations pour installer XGL (voire mieux si tu as trouver d'autres logiciels dont tu ne te sert plus dans ton fichier world).

Tu installes et configures les drivers Radeon (fglrx ne sait pas utiliser AIGLX). Je t'ai trouvé ce howto mais tu dois pouvoir trouver la même chose en français si tu cherches un peu plus.

Enfin, tu suis le [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl ]howto Beryl[/url].

Ça paraît compliqué comme ça mais ça ne l'ai vraiment pas (aucun besoin d'overlay notamment).

EDIT : J'ai oublié de répondre à quelques unes de tes questions :

1) Tu as bien fait de rajouter la section "Extensions" dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf

2) "-* specifies unkeyworded ebuilds and allows pulling from svn" signifie "-* spécifie des ebuilds sans keyword et permet de les prendre depuis SVN". Bref c'est une information sur pourquoi "-*" plutôt qu'un plus traditionnel "~ARCH".

3) mesa-progs est nécessaire à la compilation de beryl que si celle-ci échoue lors de la phase de configuration. Si tu as déjà sur ton système mesa-progs, ce n'est pas un problème (c'est une conditions nécessaire mais pas nécessaire ET suffisante  :Wink:  ) !

4) fglrx a de meilleures performances 3d. Toutefois c'est un module qui n'est pas libre (c'est mal) et, par conséquence, qui peut mettre en péril la stabilité de ton système. radeon est le seul qui sache utiliser AIGLX de toute façon et est nettement suffisant pour avoir un beau bureau sous Beryl et pour jouer sans trop en demander (si tu veux le meilleur de Quake 4 c'est autre chose).Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Nov 15, 2006 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

on s est croise!

merci pour ta reponse!

j ai fait le menage, mais pas encore dans le fichier world... j ose pas trop, je connais pas les dependances des programmes entre eux... c est un peu preoccupant de virer comme ca, non?

je suis le tuto pour ATI (j ai pas trouve ma carte, mais bon)

 *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
> 
> 04:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

 

je suis le tuto quand meme

merci des tuyaux!

idiot:

en gros je vire les progs, et emerge --depclean me nettoiera les dependances qu il verra cassees... c est bien ca, non?  :Razz: 

recroise:

merci pour toutes ces precisions!

au fait:

 --depclean

              Determines all packages installed on the system that have no explicit reason  for  being  there.

              emerge  generates  a  list  of  packages which it expects to be installed by checking the system

              package list and the world file. 

comme ca c est mieux dit  :Razz: 

Et pourquoi heliodor n apparait pas dans portage?

----------

## Magic Banana

Non, ce n'est pas "préoccupant" puisque world ne devrait contenir que les logiciels finaux, pas leurs dépendances. Pour t'en convaincre, regarde combien de lignes contient ton fichier world et combien de logiciels (dépendances incluses) sont sur ton système à l'aide de la commande suivante :

```
# emerge -pe world
```

Bref, tu peux virer tout ce dont tu ne te sers pas en tant qu'utilisateur final (en particulier toutes les éventuelles bibliothèques) sans aucune crainte. emerge --depclean supprimera tous les logiciels sur ton ordinateurs qui ne dépendent pas de ce qui est dans ton fichier world.

Pour Heliodor ou Aquamarine (que tu ne veux probablement pas puisque tu n'as pas KDE), tu peux les ignorer pour le moment. Ce n'est pas essentiel.

----------

## pathfinder

ok, cool.

maintenant, voila:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -uD world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies /
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1" have been masked.
> ...

 

Euh... ca veut dire quoi?

qu il y a un serieux bug dans xmms-mpg123 et qu a partir du 23 novembre il sera vire de portage?

donc je le vire et c est tout? 

(j utilise mplayer plus souvent, mais xmms a une valeur sentimentale  :Very Happy:  )

edit:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -C =media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1
> 
>  media-plugins/xmms-mpg123
> 
>     selected: 1.2.10-r1 
> ...

 

ca ne marche pas non plus...

je passe a xmms 1.2.10-r16 en keyword?

----------

## Mickael

Vire le flag xmms. C'est dans le forum depuis 15 jours et dans la gwn.

----------

## pathfinder

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509819-highlight-xmms+mpg123.html

je viens de voir...

mais avant de lire ton post, j ai vire xmms entierement... :O

donc on n en parle plus.

apparemment tout etait bloque depuis 

1.2.10-r12

j ai vire xmms de mes USE, de mes keywords, .use, world, et emerge -C xmms.

ca passe maintenant.

il y a encore des problemes de blocage de dependances, mais pas trop problematique.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je plussoie. Vire tout ce qui a rapport avec xmms (notamment le USE flag).

Si tu tiens à avoir un xmms-like, installe audacious (un fork de Beep Media Player qui est lui même un fork de xmms). C'est pareil mais en mieux (GTK2, Unicode, etc.) !

----------

## pathfinder

bon cet emerge -uD me derange tout le temps:

il a downgrade plein de choses:

gtk+ 2.8 au lieu de 2.10 (mais ca c etait normal, cf install de XGL en keywords avait upgrade)

cairo 1.0.4 au lieu de 1.2.4 et c est pas la premiere fois et ca m agace...

est ce que ca veut dire qu aucun de mes paquets a besoin de 1.2.4?

 $ eix glitz

* media-libs/glitz 

     Available versions:  0.2.3 0.3.0.20050115 0.4.0 0.4.4 0.5.3 0.5.6

     Installed:           0.4.4

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/glitz

     Description:         An OpenGL image compositing library

ca aussi je pige pas.

ok glitz c etait pour XGL.

mais cairo 1.2.4 avait besoin de glitz en keyword. donc je l ai laisse.

mais qu on m explique pourquoi maintenant, en pouvant installer 0.5.6 il ne met que 0.4.4?

est ce que, la encore, c est que les paquets du systeme n en ont pas besoin?

autre truc que j ai remarque et qui m enerve:

 *Quote:*   

> $ eix beryl
> 
> * x11-misc/beryl-manager 
> 
>      Available versions:  0.1.1 0.1.2
> ...

 

kezako? porque? pourquoi ne met il pas les versions qu il peut mettre, plus recentes?

pourquoi il a dongrade!?!! 

ca passera tout de meme?

----------

## pathfinder

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARG CA M ENERVE!!!!

MAINTENANT IL ME DOWNGRADE AUSSI FIREFOX DE 2 a 1.5!!!!

C EST QUOI CES CKKEG¿ =·I¿=G JBEOF?!

vous savez pourquoi il fait ca?!

je pige pas!!!

en plus il a plante:

 *Quote:*   

> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> gmake[1]: *** [elf-dynstr-gc] Error 1
> 
> gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8/work/mozilla/config'
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon, on se clame, on respire un grand coup et on montre son /etc/portage/package.keywords à la communauté (je sens que l'on va avoir peur).

C'est tout à fait normal que la version de Firefox que tu devrais avoir soit la 1.5.0.8 si tu n'as pas keywordé ce package (puisque la 1.5.0.8 est la dernière dans la branche stable).

Ensuite les problèmes de yoyo entre deux versions d'un paquet non sloté viennent justement d'autres paquets qui sont keywordés (c'est pas super simple). J'ai récemment eu ce genre de problème. Tu trouveras dans ce thread une méthode à appliquer pour s'en débarrasser.

----------

## pathfinder

ok, merci pour ton soutien

eN effet je SAIS que vous allez avoir peur de mon keyword... etr surtout de mon world (j ose pas le  montrer)

parce que je me suis rendu compte (c est ma 2eme install) que des emerge --oneshot j en ai guere utilises

d ailleur mon nick, c est pathfinder car la machine numero 1 etait destinee a "trouver le chemin" (je savais que j aurais beaucoup de crasse dedans... un peu comme une premiere distro linux que l on met, c est la fete)

ceci dit, allons-y:

 *Quote:*   

> app-doc/xorg-docs
> 
> app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools
> 
> media-fonts/encodings
> ...

 

Come vous l aurez remarque, tout est tres bien classe, par ordre alphabetique, propre, et ordonne.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(dans une prochaine install je serai plus vigilant)

firefox est bien present dans la liste...

c est le bordel, je sais... je m excuse

(un petit script pour ordonner alphabetiquement? est ce conseille?)

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  # eix firefox
> 
> * www-client/mozilla-firefox 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.5.0.7 1.5.0.8 2.0
> ...

 

moi je vois pas pourquoi il essaie de downgrader...

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

je vais voir ton thread pour voir si je peux nettoyer un peu tout ca...

----------

## pathfinder

firefox merde, 

mais 

libwnck merde aussi maintenant!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

mais pourquoi!!!!

la methode expliquee dans le thread, je l ai pas saisie:

il faut utiliser -tree?

comment j identife les paquets qui font yoyer?   :Very Happy: 

maintenant j ai presque plus rien qui marche

avant cet emerge world, c etait impec, tout s etait installe sans problemes!

la c est le pur souc et je sais pas comment arranger ca!SOSOSOSOSOSOSOS!

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -ptuvD world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

lalalalalaololooollllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

beryl plante aussi...

 *Quote:*   

> config.status: executing default-1 commands
> 
> config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands
> 
> make  all-recursive
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai eu peur... J'en frissone encore. C'est pas super net come système (comme tu peux le voir, je maîtrise l'euphémisme). 

Ce n'est pas gérable un système avec autant mélange branche stable/branche de test.

Déjà nettoie à la main ton /var/lib/portage/world pour ne garder que ce dont tu te sers en tant qu'utiliateur final.

Ensuite choisis entre branche stable ou branche de test !

Si tu choisis la branche stable commence par supprimer (déplacer plutôt) ton /etc/portage/package.keywords et :

```
# emerge -uD world
```

Tu vas très certainement avoir des tas de problèmes avec des logiciels qui sont masqués. Tu les ajoutes un par un à /etc/portage/package.keywords en indiquant les numéros de versions (ainsi tu n'auras pas toujours la dernière version et tu passeras dans la branche stable lorsque le logiciel y sera également). Je te laisse relire la documentation à ce sujet.

Cette tâche risque d'être longue et fastidieuse...

Enfin si tu tiens à avoir quelques logiciels dans leur version récente bien qu'ils soient encore dans la branche de test (Firefox 2 par exemple), tu procède de même.

Si tu choisis la branche de test tu peux supprimer /etc/portage/package.keywords (devenu) inutile, tu ajouter "~" devant ton architecture (dans /etc/make.conf) et :

```
# emerge -uD world
```

Cela risque aussi d'être très long mais cette fois tu n'auras probablement pas besoin d'intervenir.

La deuxième option est bien plus simple à mettre en oeuvre. À toi de voir si tu veux passer tout ton système en branche de test. Vu la longueur de ton /etc/portage/package.keywords, cela pourrait bien être le cas...

Courrage !  :Smile: Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Nov 15, 2006 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

j ai peur de ces 2 manips...

le truc c est que cairo 1.2.4 

a permis beryl d etre a jour

et passer en instable depuis une stable j ai vu que ca posait parfois probleme (cf thread que tu cites plus haut)

meme si je suis en gcc4.1.1

alors tu me conseilles quoi?

repasser en stable, ca risque de me gaver s il y a beaucoup de paquets...

en gros, les java, sun, ati,... tout ca, j en ai vraiment besoin et je sais pas si prendre le risque

mozilla et autres derives j ai peur aussi...

beryl, aiglx, portage, picasa, wifi tools, rt2570... tout ca je le veux...

mon keywords est long, mais toutes les x11-apps, ce n est pas moi qui les ai mises (ou alors un sale copiecolle d un tuto, mais ca m etonne)

je crois que je vais essayer de revenir en stable....

meme si le probleme vient de quelques petites choses precises...

----------

## Magic Banana

À vrai dire cela peut effectivement faire peur... C'est pas anodin comme manip. Mais d'un autre côté tu ne peux pas rester comme ça ! Si tu as vraiment besoin de ta machine dans les jours qui viennent (travail à finir), peut-être devrais tu attendre un peu. Mais il y a un moment où tu vas devoir t'y atteler !

Pour le choix stable/instable c'est à toi de voir. En instable tu vas avoir des emmerdes plus régulièrement (mais pas aussi grosse que celles dont tu souffres actuellement) et tu vas devoir compiler plus. D'un autre côté tu auras un système plus récent.

Firefox, xorg 7.1 (Aiglx), portage, sun-jdk, radeon, wireless-tools ont tous une version dans la branche stable (qui peut bien entendu, ne pas être la dernière). Peut-être pourrais-tu t'en contenter...

Picasa et beryl en revanche nécessite, à l'heure actuelle, de piocher dans la branche de test.

----------

## pathfinder

portage m inquiete...

firefox... j aime pas le nom "Bon Echo", mais de 1.5 a 2 je suppose que la difference est importante...

Est ce possible (sans trop foutre le bordel) d avoir 

firefox

sun-jdk

portage

beryl

en branche instable (dernieres versions des paquets)

Deplacer le package.keywords est une idee assez saine: si ca plante, je peux toujours le remettre et revenir a cette merveilleuse configuration... pas vrai?

Apres, il y a les numeros de version:

si je pige bien, en mettant le numero de la version que je veux avec un = dans package.keywords, il restera fixé a cette version, qui, une fois dans la stable, sera incorporée, c est bien ca?

Comment savoir SANS commenter une ligne particuliere de keywords si la version installee est dans la partie stable ou instable?

Il y a un moyen?

Que penses-tu de la manip suivante: backup du keywords, et ne garder dans le nouveau que les lignes qui m interessent... en les completant a coup de emerge -tuvDN world... (plutot que de partir de zero, comme ca je sais quels paquets je veux avoir a jour)

NB.: EN PRECISANT TOUTEFOIS LE NUMERO DE LA VERSION que je veux.

yep?

----------

## Magic Banana

Bien sûr qu'il est possible d'avoir quelques logiciels en instable. Simplement il faut en prendre soin.

Si tu précises les numéros de version dans /etc/portage/package.keywords, tu as la version demandée et y restes jusqu'à ce que la branche stable rattrappe cette version (le logiciel est alors dans la branche stable et la ligne obsolète dans /etc/portage/package.keywords peut être supprimée). Donc en cas de nouvelles versions dans la branche de test, tu n'as pas l'upgrade.

Personnelement, Firefox 2 ne me manque pas. Tu as dû toucher aux versions 1.5.0.x auparavant. À toi de voir si la différence mérite de le prendre depuis la branche de test. Pour Portage, je ne connais même pas les atouts des 2.1.2 (qui sont encore estampillées "release candidate") par rapport à la 2.1.1 (dans la branche stable). Pour sun-jdk la dernière version dans Portage (1.5.0.0 :Cool:  est stable ! Il n'y a donc aucune raison de démasquer quoi que ce soit !

Pour avoir facilement accès au version disponibles (masquées ou non), il y a divers utilitaires dans portage-utils qui peuvent t'aider. Le plus populaire est je pense eix qui est... dans la branche de test. Sinon tu peux toujours aller voir sur http://www.gentoo-portage.com ou même regarder par toi même dans les ebuilds !

Ton approche me paraît bonne. Contente-toi vraiment du stricte minimum dans /etc/portage/package.keywords. Portage se plaindra si les dépendances de ce que tu as demandé sont masquées. À ce moment là tu les ajoutes à leur tour. Et il n'est pas forcément nécessaire d'ajouter la dernière version de ces dépendances ! Juste le nécessaire (indiqué par Portage). Ainsi, la branche stable te rattrapera plus vite et surtout tu peux éviter d'avoir trop de problèmes de dépendances masquées de dépendances masquées de dépendances masquées de dépendances masquées de dépendances masquées, etc.

EDIT : Au fait, tu n'aurais pas aussi un /etc/portage/package.unmask ?  :Confused: Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Nov 16, 2006 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

en passant: un trux SUPER UTILE

http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt

et par exemple:

```
 sed 's/^/#/' < /etc/portage/package.keywords >> toto
```

remplacera (Substitute) au debut de chaque ligne ( ^ ), ce qu il trouve, par # du fichier keywords et le renvoit au fichier TOTO

ATTENTION, je sais pas pourquoi, ca marche plus le reecrire directement sur le meme fichier... avant. ca se faisait, plus maintenant.

Ainsi je commente toutes les lignes du fichier.

----------

## pathfinder

t as raison pour sun-jdk, mais aussi pour eix qui est en stable, et il y a aussi plein de paquets qui etaient deja stables et je les avais dans keywords (je m en rappelle deja plus)

ah si: xlockmore, java-config, java-coinfig-wrapper...

j ai fait un nettoyeage qui devrait te plaire, voici le nouveau fichier a partir duquel je vais worlder  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1
> 
> =net-print/hplip-1.6.10
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

finalement, t as raison, le 1.5 de ff etait tres bien, et j aime pas l icone, ni le nom du ff2.0 

donc on revient a ff1.5

Autre astuce que j aime assez:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -ptuvDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies \
> ...

 

Ici on voit clairement qu il "doit" y avoir des fichiers dans world qui n ont plus lieu d etre car masuqes ou inexistants...

donc il faut cleaner le world file...

et pour avoir une jolie liste de cette ligne, je la copie avec le 3eme click de la souris dans un fichier toto, et puis

```
sed 's/ /\n/g' toto > tota
```

et j ai la jolie liste a imprimer pour effacer tout ca dans world. (c est bien ca, non?)

maintenant je vais m occuper du world...

edit: j ai efface le unmask, il n avait de toutes facons que des ligbes commentees de XGL  :Very Happy: 

merci tout de meme d etre aussi critique, c est vraiment bienvenu, parce que je suis super etourdi...

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies  ..... ....... done!
> ...

 

je vais y jeter un oeil, mais ca me parait plus raisonnable...

que pensez vous de mon fichier world?

 *Quote:*   

> app-arch/rpm
> 
> media-sound/alsa-utils
> 
> app-editors/emacs
> ...

 

je veux dire qu avant de lancer bibi, puisqu on y est...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pathfinder

j etais trop impatient!!!

de toutes facons a mon avis ca risque de pas trop passer

et finalement, mon keywords etait plein de trucs deja stables...

bon, j ai tout de meme vire RPM de mon world, il etait la pour un SUNSTUDIO et en fait il est pas necessaire et c est un truc vraiment moche d avoir sur ma machine  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

donc voilou

a mon avis j aurai d autres problemes.

pour beryl, je sais que da abord il faut emerger tout ca, mais l erreur etait qu il ne detectait pas de composite... j utilise fglrx, j ai pas encore chanmge ux drivers libres.

il faudra que je le fasse une fois ca termine: je veux avoir un truc style beryl!

edit:

je suis surpris qu il n ait pas envie de reemerger ati-drivers.... mais bon, portage, c est LUI, c est pas moi  :Very Happy: 

et en meme temps, emerge, c est aussi pour ca qu on aime, parce qu on a confiance...

cependant, il faudra recompiler les drivers ATI aussi apres cet emerge world? il y aura un truc a faire en plus? niveau kernel, ou niveau modules?

l emerge world est en cours (-tuvDN) et ca se passse plutot bien,... il a fait xorg, maintenant il est sur mplayer,  48/72 des paquets faits.

et il s est pas plaint.

j adorerais pouvoir dire que c etait pas tant la merde que ca dans le systeme (si?) 

anyway, je touche du bois!

----------

## pathfinder

j avais pas de bois sous la main:

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer/gtk/menu.o mplayer/gtk/mb.o mplayer/gtk/about.o mplayer/gtk/pl.o mplayer/gtk/sb.o mplayer/gtk/fs.o mplayer/gtk/opts.o mplayer/gtk/url.o mplayer/gtk/eq.o mplayer/gtk/common.o 
> 
> true libgui.a
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre8/work/MPlayer-1.0pre8/Gui'
> ...

 

et la je ne sais jamais comment faire.

Que me conseillez-vous?

keyword mplayer avec numero de version et reemerger?

ou emerge --resume --skipfirst?

si j emerge un autre mplayer, de keywords, et ca passe, apres, je dois refaire TOUT le world depuis le debut?

si ca passe pas, ... euh... je reviens en stable?

----------

## pathfinder

bon c est le souc

j ai fouine dans le forum, apparemment il y en a qui pointent vers une librairie de xmms qui est manquante.... mais voila, je sais pas.

en fait, j ai execute revdep-rebuild pour la premiere fois sur le systeme... desole :S

voila le resultat:

 *Quote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild 
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

donc

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

j ai aussi unmerge embrace, eet, ... tous les paquets que j ai vire de world.

toutes les dependances de xmms style -alarm -oss, infopipe, mikmod, mad, ... toutes.

je sais vraiment pas quoi faire.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je n'ai pas tout lu, je n'ai pas suivi le topic.

Tu es en train de faire quoi là ? un emerge -e world ?

Pour l'erreur avec mplayer :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_extents'
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm' 
> ...

 

La solution est :

```

# emerge -1 pango

```

Mais oui, si tu es en plein milieu d'une emerge world, tu devras certainement recommencer... ou alors tu le passes, et tu le feras plus tard.

----------

## pathfinder

merci netfab

oui j eatis en plein d un emerge -tuvDN world

bon, toujours est il, que c est plus ou moins regle pour le probleme de dependances degoutantes.

revdep-rebuild (que j ai utilise pour la premiere fois) m a fait comprendre (il est fort) qu il y avait encore des restes de e17, comme evas, etk, et des restes de xmms.

maintenant il est ok pou rla consistence des librairies.

C est cool.

Pour mplayer, merci du tip. je tente d un coup.

maintenant, de toutes facons, voila ce que me propose emerge world:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -ptuvDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

donc je tente ton truc sur pango, et voila.

je me suis un peu eloigne du titre du topic, mais en fait, c est pour installer beryl et aiglx et un digest avait plante.

MagicBanana a clairement vu qu il y avait d enormes horreurs dans mon systeme, ... ce qui m a conduit a un nettoyage assez sain.

et quelques problemes inevitables apparaissent, mais pour le moment, je dois dire que je suis agreablement surpris...

vu que j avais allegrement melange stable/instable, j avais jamais utilise revdev-rebuild... etc... c est plutot pas mal. les problemes sont assez vite regles (meme quand on a VRAIMENT du mal)...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pathfinder

je comprends pas trop pour pango:

pourquoi est ce qu il faut le reemerger?

un eix pango me dit qu il est installe

et son emerge a installe la meme version...

comment est ce que tu sais que c est ca qu il faut faire?

quand sais tu s il faut faire un oneshot ou pas? les paquets que l on veut VRAIMENT a la fin en tant que user sont dans le world, donc installes normalement, et toutes les dependances necessaires sont plutot a emerger en -1? c est ca la methode?

en tout cas, mplayer est passe tout smooooth.

je poursuis donc l emerge -tuvDN world.

serieusement:

merci les gars

merci gentoo.

c est un bonheur, on apprend constamment, on comprend de mieux en mieux, aucune (ou presque) (si on veut pas, aucune) boite noire, tout est limpide, vos explications et votre aide sont absolument geniales... Le pied. Merci sincerement merci.  :Smile: Last edited by pathfinder on Thu Nov 16, 2006 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Concernant ton /etc/portage/package.keywords, je dois dire que je le trouve encore trop gros !  :Very Happy: 

À moins que tu n'utilises un noyau 2.6.18, pourquoi prendre la dernière version des drivers ATI ?

Ton imprimante ne fonctionne pas avec la version de hplip dans la branche stable ?

As-tu vraiment besoin de prendre la version non finale de AMSN 0.96 ? La 0.95 n'est pas assez bien ?

Pour picasa je comprends en revanche (même si çapucèpalibre alors que f-spot est très bien).

Ton world pourrait encore être deux fois plus petit pour le même système. Par exemple toutes les librairies peuvent être retirée. Comprends bien que si un logiciel est une dépendance d'un autre dans le world, il sera installé. Donc, à moins que tu ne l'utilise directement (et alors tu ne veux pas qu'il soit retiré lorsque sont retirés tous les logiciels qui dépendent de lui), il n'a aucune raison d'être dans ton world.

Un exemple : Tu as la ligne "gnome-base/gnome", donc tu n'a pas besoin de toutes les autres lignes qui commencent par "gnome-base" puisque ce sont des dépendances de gnome-base/gnome. Tu peux même retirer suivant cette logique "x11-base/xorg-server" dont, naturellement, Gnome dépend.

Bon tout celà n'est pas essentiel. Mais comme cela il sera ensuite facile sur ton système de supprimer un logiciel et toutes ces dépendances dont tu ne te sers plus. À l'heur actuelle, si tu fais :

```
# emerge -C gnome

# emerge --depclean
```

il restera encore sur ton système gnome-base/gnome-applets et autre gnome-base/gnome-session. Tu comprends ?

Pour ton problème de compilation , netfab t'a donné la solution. Après l'avoir appliquée tu reprends ton premier emerge avec :

```
# emerge --resume
```

EDIT : Pour pango, regarde l'erreur à la compilation de mplayer :

```
/usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_extents'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm' 
```

Donc visiblement un problème avec cairo ou pango (à paremment plutôt pango puisque netfab se,ble avoir eu le même problème). Tu essaies donc de réinstaller cette bibliothèque. Comme tu ne vas jamais l'utiliser en tant qu'utilisateur final (c'est un dépendance que tu veux supprimer si tous les logiciels qui en dépendent sont supprimer), elle ne doit pas figurer dans ton world. C'est à cela que sert l'option "-1".

----------

## pathfinder

c est tres clair...

mais la, c est en cours.

le world, j ai compris maintenant. et c est d ailleurs ce qui m est arrive avec enlightenment...

je finis l emerge world...

apres, je me pencherai vers une deuxieme "purification" de ces fichiers.

picasa, en fait, ca me convaint pas, je le mets en keyword en esperant qu on pourra un jour uploader directement sur le web les photos (sous win c est pas pour tout le monde comme ca, il faut avoir une "invit")

donc si t as un truc mieux, qui permette de faire ca sans devoir creer son propre site/blog, moi je suis tres partant.

amsn, j aime pas des masses, je le trouve trop limite,... c est pour ca que je prends toujours la derniere version en me disant qu il sera plus joli, plus complet, plus stable... mais c est pas encore ca.

pour les drivers ati, je suppose que tu as raison: j etais passe en instable parce que, JE CROIS, il y avait un probleme lors du passage a xorg7.x, et du coup, les drivers marchaient pas... je suis ainsi reste sur ce point.

de toutes facons, comme tu l as souligne dans un autre post, je vais plutot passer par les drivers libres, donc ca devrait aider...

pour le world:

en gros, ce que je vire du world ce sont les trucs donc je sais qu ils dependent d autrrs trucs que j utilise, c est ca? et ceux qui ne sont pas un produit fini mais un moyen d acceder a un produit fini, c est bien ca?

EDIT: OUI TU AS REPONDUY EN MEME TEMPS QUE J AI DEMANDE. C est tres clair, merci a vous deux.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour le world, tu gardes ce que tu utilises directement. Pas des choses dont tu as besoin pour faire fonctionner d'autres choses mais que tu n'utilises pas directement. Je ne suis pas super clair. Je pense que le mieux est de comprendre avec la suppression d'un logiciel. Je reprends mon exemple avec gnome : tu ne veux gnome-session que parce que tu veux gnome, si tu supprimes gnome tu souhaites aussi que gnome-session soit supprimé puisque plus rien sur ton système ne l'utiliserait. Bref, gnome-session n'a rien à faire dans ton world. De même (à moins que tu ne sois un développeur), aucune bibliothèque (library en anglais) ne devrait y figurer.

Pour la gestion de tes photos, je te conseille d'essayer F-Spot (qui est lui aussi seulement disponible dans la branche de test). Il te permets de poster tes photos sur Flickr et autre atomatiquement. Vu que je n'ai pas Internet chez moi (je crois que tout le monde est au courant sur ce forum), je n'ai pas pu tester cette fonctionalité toutefois.

Voilà ce que j'ai dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords pour installer F-Spot avec un minimum de choses à piocher dans la branche de test et aucun problème de yoyo upgrade-downgrade :

```
=dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

```

Tu remarqueras que contrairement à toi je précise l'architecture pour laquelle je démasque (x86 dans mon cas). C'est plus sûr ainsi.

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> quand sais tu s il faut faire un oneshot ou pas? les paquets que l on veut VRAIMENT a la fin en tant que user sont dans le world, donc installes normalement, et toutes les dependances necessaires sont plutot a emerger en -1? c est ca la methode?

 

version courte : oui   :Laughing: 

Version longue :

la_banane_magique t'as donné l'info :

1) un emerge -pe world te donne tout les paquets installés sur ta machine

2) un cat /var/lib/portage/world te donne ..ton world ( cad les emerges que tu as lancé.

la différence  1) -2) c'est toutes les dépendances " à l'insu de ton plein grés "

mais il est également vrai que tu trouves parfois des paquets dans le world parce que tu as fait un emerge d'une lib pour débloquer une situation.

il est pas toujours évident d'avoir le réflexe de faire emerge -1a mon paquet-qui-me-gave.

C'es pour cela que de temp en temp :

 j'édite mon world

je balance un coup de equery depends sur un paquet qui me semble ne rien avoir à faire dans mon world

s'il est dépendance de quelque chose :

---- emerge  -C ce-paquet

---- emerge -1a ce-paquet

je traite " au feeling"  tout mon world ainsi

puis je termine par un revdep-rebuild

en général c'est cool.

( les seuls qui m'ont gavés plus de 2 jours  : orbit car gtk 1 et gtk2  ; xmms qui trainait  )

voili-voila

EDIT : serais-je en retard sur le rafraichissement des posts ?

ce n'est même plus du grillé, c'est carbonisé à la torche à plasma   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pathfinder

merci de tes apportations, meme carbonise, TU SERS!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

bon, je pige pas trop l instruction equery depends.

exemple

```
 sudo equery depends xorg-x11  

[ Searching for packages depending on xorg-x11... ]
```

ne me donne rien.

pourtant il devrait y avoir des trucs, non?

gnome par exemple, non?

```
$ sudo equery depends subversion

[ Searching for packages depending on subversion... ]

app-portage/layman-1.0.6

```

subversion est en effet une dependance necessaire a layman, donc il me liste layman, donc je peux virer subversion tranquillement de mon systeme (et layman aussi en fait)

la ou je comprends pas c est qu il a l air de dire que xorg-x11 n est dependance de personne... pourtant, gnome en a besoin, donc une dependance de gnome serait xorg-x11, non?

pour gnome-base/gnome:

puis-je virer ainsi:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-themes/gnome-themes
> 
> app-admin/gnome-system-tools
> 
> gnome-base/eel
> ...

 

ou est ce ETRE IDIOT et ne pas ecouter ce qu on m a dit: a savoir ceux qui ne sont pas dans gnome-base ne seront pas necessairement dependances exclusives de gnome-base?

(je pense aux backgrounds ou a gdm, on peut en vouloir sans devoir avoir TOUT gnome, non?)

que veut dire ceci:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ sudo equery depends gnome-base/gconf
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on gnome-base/gconf... ]
> 
> app-editors/gedit-2.14.3
> ...

 

ca veut dire: je peux le virer de world? ou  c est plutot les paquets qui ne dependent de rien que je peux virer?

nemo13:

emerge -C gconf puis 

emerge --oneshot gconf?

car c est pas un truc final, mais il doit etre dans le systeme?

pour xorg-x11 je comprends pas!!!

il n a pas de paquets qui dependent de lui? c est ca que ca veut dire?!!!!!!

gnome ne depend il pas de xorg?!!?!!! (gnome a besoin de xorg, non!?)

EDIT: pardon, je saisis maintenant:

xorg-x11 ne depend de personne

c qui veut dire que si je le vire, RIEN ne me l installera et POURTANT il est utile.

equery depends ne me rend rien donc je dois le laisser 

pareil pour gnome-base 

mais toucs ceux qui sont des dependances d un truc, on les vire, et on les reinstalle en oneshot.

je crois que la confuson etait au niveau de dependre et "etre necessaire" au systeme.  c est ca?

----------

## pathfinder

pour insister encore plus et voir si je pige:

 *Quote:*   

> sudo equery depends mplayerplug-in
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on mplayerplug-in... ]

 

mplayer plugin n est necessaire a aucun paquet (meme s il est voulu dans le systeme)

Auncun paquet ne depend de mplayerplugin.

pourtant je le veux.

et si je emerge -C mplayer, mplayerplugin reste dans mon world, DONC sera installe, un truc qui sert a personne et a rien si ce n est pour mplayer...

DONC

emerge -C mplayerplug-in

emerge -1 mplayerplug-in

c est ca?

edit:

desole les gars mais c est pas encore clair pour moi:

aucun paquet dans mon systeme ne depend de alsa-utils 

mais pourquoi l emerger en -1? peut etre que j en ai besoin un jour, non? comme alsa-mixer par exemple! il sera maintenu dans mon systeme? c est ca? independamment de l emerge world, il restera? en version stable?

je crois que c est la la source de ma confusion. Est-ce qu en -1 il restera dans le systeme quels que soient les emerge world... (puisqu il depend de personne, il "fait chier" personne et emmerde personne, non? donc a moins qu il evolue de par lui meme dans la branche stable, il restera la. C est bien ca hein!?)

(ca a ete dur!!!)

----------

## netfab

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour pango, regarde l'erreur à la compilation de mplayer :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'explication de l'erreur est simple. La solution tout autant. Vous allez comprendre.

Pendant le processus de compilation de mplayer, il arrive un moment où la lib libpangocairo-1.0.so a besoin d'être chargée en mémoire pour le bon déroulement de la compilation (plus précisement au moment de la création de l'exécutable mplayer, celui-ci est lié aux différentes bibliothèques qu'il a besoin, dont libpangocairo-1.0.so)

(je remet ici le bloc de sortie)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre8/work/MPlayer-1.0pre8/libmenu'
> 
> cc -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -fno-PIC -O4 -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -I./libavutil -I./libavcodec -o mplayer mplayer.o m_property.o mp_msg.o asxparser.o codec-cfg.o cpudetect.o edl.o find_sub.o m_config.o m_option.o m_struct.o parser-cfg.o playtree.o playtreeparser.o spudec.o sub_cc.o subreader.o vobsub.o unrarlib.o mixer.o parser-mpcmd.o subopt-helper.o libvo/libvo.a libao2/libao2.a input/libinput.a libmenu/libmenu.a vidix/libvidix.a Gui/libgui.a libmpcodecs/libmpcodecs.a loader/libloader.a loader/dshow/libDS_Filter.a loader/dmo/libDMO_Filter.a libaf/libaf.a libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a postproc/libswscale.a osdep/libosdep.a -ldvdread libavcodec/libavcodec.a libavformat/libavformat.a libavutil/libavutil.a libpostproc/libpostproc.a -lmad -lmp3lame -lxvidcore -lpng -lz -lz -ljpeg -lasound -ldl -lpthread -lfaac -lfreetype -lz -lncurses -lnsl -lcdio_paranoia -lcdio_cdda -lcdio -lgif -lfontconfig libfaad2/libfaad2.a mp3lib/libMP3.a liba52/liba52.a libmpeg2/libmpeg2.a tremor/libvorbisidec.a -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lGL -ldl -lXv -lXxf86vm -lXinerama -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lnsl -lpthread -lnsl -lSDL -lpthread -L/usr/lib -lesd -laudiofile -lm -lasound -Wl,-z,noexecstack -lpthread -ldl -lm
> ...

 

En rouge, l'exécutable généré.

En vert, les fichiers (ou une partie des fichiers) générés par la compilation.

En bleu, les différentes libs qui vont être liées à l'éxécutable mplayer.

C'est l'éxécutable ld qui s'occupe de lier l'éxécutable aux libs.

Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement interne de ce processus, mais j'imagine que pour lier l'éxécutable à une lib, ld a besoin de charger cette lib en mémoire.

Or, pour charger une lib en mémoire, les références internes de cette lib doivent être résolues (décryptage : si cette lib fait appel à une fonction externe, définie dans une autre lib par exemple, il faut bien que cette fonction existe, pour qu'elle puisse être appelée.)

Sinon il y a erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_extents'
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm'
> ...

 

Que se passe t'il ici ?

Les fonctions externes cairo_scaled_font_text_extents et cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm sont utilisées dans libpangocairo-1.0.so, mais elles sont introuvables, donc erreur au chargement de libpangocairo-1.0.so.

--> références indéfinies.

--> processus de linkage échoué

--> exécutable mplayer non créé

--> emerge échoué

Mais d'où sortent t'elles ces fonctions ?

Vu le nom des fonctions manquantes, je parierai qu'elles sont sensées être définies dans la bibiliothèque x11-libs/cairo.

D'ailleurs, si l'on fait ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ equery depends cairo
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on cairo... ]
> ...

 

On trouve effectivement que pango dépend de cairo.

Pourquoi ces fonctions sont t'elles introuvables ?

Une bibliothèque, çà évolue.

L'erreur veut tout simplement dire que la dernière fois que pango a été compilé, la lib cairo contenait bien ces 2 fonctions.

Oui mais voilà, le système évolue, cairo a été mis à jour après la compilation de pango, et ces 2 fonctions ont disparues, ou ont été renommées.

Il aurait donc fallu recompiler pango à ce moment, chose qui a dû normalement être signalée par un warning présent dans l'ebuild, mais que vraisemblablement, tu as raté.

Donc, solution :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_extents'
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # equery belongs libpangocairo-1.0.so
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) libpangocairo-1.0.so in *... ]
> ...

 

Pango, une fois recompilé, va utiliser la nouvelle bibliothèque cairo, et il n'y aura plus d'erreur.

----------

## pathfinder

stop:

nemo13: tu ecris  *Quote:*   

> s'il est dépendance de quelque chose : 

 

pourtant je dirais plutot "si quelque chose depend de lui" non? c est tout le contraire en fait! non?

xorg-x11: pas de paquets ne dependent de lui

mais gnome-control-center a besoin (il est pas dependance, il A des dependances) de gnome2.14.2 et de gnome volume manager.

c est pas plutot comme ca?

apres vous dites que dans le world, il faut garder que les logiciels finaux.

mais alors:

gqview aue j utilise pour voir photos et presque tous mes documents visuels:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ sudo equery depends gqview
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on gqview... ]
> 
> 

 

aucun paquet n a besoin de lui.il se suffit a lui meme. 

ok, il reste seul la, et evolue.

si je l enleve de world, il disparaitra car n aura pas de "potes" pour le relever.

Cependant, dois-je/puis-je faire un 

emerge -C gqview

emerge -1 gqview

et enlever gqview de world? il l actualisera jamais alors... c est ca? il doit rester dans world. DONC il doit pas etre oneshoté... c est ca? (ou si je le oneshote, pas grave, TANT que je le laisse dans world).

Yep?

je saisis pas bien. j ai pas dormi cette nuit. mais de toutes facons, je trouve que c est un theme un peu ambigu.

edit: NetFab: c est tres clair!! merci pour ces precisions! je les mediterai mieux car elles sont TRES importantes!

edit: MagicBanana: pour gnome: nautilus, est dans gnome-base. si je vire gnome j en veux plus. ok. mais je l utilise pourtant en produit final. alors faut il plutot sous entendre "NON le produit final que tu utilises est GNOME" et ainsi nautilus qui en fait partie?

nautilus: je le vire de mon world? oneshot?

----------

## pathfinder

ralala ca se complique:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for FREETYPE2 - version >= 6.1.0... no
> 
> *** Could not run FREETYPE2 test program, checking why...
> 
> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
> ...

 

ca fait deja 2 fois qu il me dit qu il y a un probleme ici...

j avais oneshote la premiere, il y a 30 minutes, et c etait passe tres bien.

le config.log je le trouve ou?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je n'utilise pas equery (et ne peux donc pas te répondre sur la nature de ce qu'il renvoie). Pour nettoyer mon world, je me la fais au feeling. La question "Qu'est-ce que tu utilises en tant qu'utilisateur final ?" suffit et est probablement meilleur.

Pourquoi ? Réponse par l'exemple :

Disons que tu utilises mplayer pour lire tes vidéos récalcitrantes en local et les vidéos sur le Web (via mplayer-plugin). Tu trouves en utilisant correctement equery que mplayer-plugin dépend de mplayer (logique) et supprime mplayer. Disons que dans le futur, tu décides de supprimer mplayer-plugin (parce qu'un autre player fait mieux le travail sur le Web), un emerge --depclean te supprimera aussi mplayer. Or tu voulais le garder pour lire tes vidéos récalcitrantes.

Donc il fallait que tu gardes mplayer dans ton world (tu l'utilises directement lorsque tu lis tes vidéos en local).

EDIT : Pour ton problème de compilation, si tu lis ce qu'il te renvoie, il semblerait que la commande suivante pourrait te remmettre sur la route :

```
# emerge -1 freetype && emerge --resume
```

Question pour voir si tu as bien saisi (oui, je me destine à devenir prof...  :Wink:  ) :

Pourquoi utiliser l'option "-1" pour réinstaller freetype ?

----------

## pathfinder

...

j avais bien saisi ce que tu m avais explique...

j avais donc deja fait --oneshot pour freetype en verifiant que la version etait bien superieure a 2.1

ca ne marche pas. :O

pas du tout

meme erreur 

j ai reait alors comme un cochon la vieille methode sans oneshot, avec le resume aussi derriere, et rien a faire.

pour nautilus, par exemple, tu ferais quoi? il depend de gnome, je l utilise qu avec gnome, --- je le vire donc de world?

je pige franchement pas ces trucs. 

moi je prefere le garder.

je trouve qu il y a une carence a ce niveau la dans gentoo, que l utilisateur fasse ca au feeling, ca me parait un peu limité...

vous trouvez pas qu il faudrait une amelioration dans ce sens?

genre un truc qui detecte les paquets mere et qui interagit avec l utilisateur?

edit: je vais appliquer ma methode (gnome-panel a plante egalement).

je vais me coucher, je fais dormir aussi un peu l ordi, et demain, on se reveille tous les 2, et on regarde un peu ce que ca donne apre un --sync

parce que la, ca me laisse perplexe...

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu ne peux pas automatiser ça puisque cela dépend de ton usage (dans l'exemple précédent quelqu'un pourrait avoir mplayer sur son ordinateur uniquement pour lire les vidéos sur le Web via mplayer-plugin).

Pour Nautilus, la question à te poser est : "Si un jour tu demandes à supprimer gnome, est-ce que cela signifira aussi que tu ne voudras plus de nautilus et donc t'attend à ce qu'il fasse partie de la suppression ou non (genre tu utilise nautilus avec un autre gestionnaire de fenêtres) ?"

Comme tu vois ça dépend de ton usage de l'ordinateur (le mot feeling n'était pas vraiment le meilleur) et ne peut être automatisé.

Au mieux, on exerce une pression dur nemo13 pour qu'il mette dans un script sa méthode assortie d'une interface en ligne de commande demandant (avant suppression éventuelle) à l'utilisateur si chaque application qui a une/des dépendance(s) déjà inscrite(s) dans world est utilisée directement ou seulement à travers lesdites applications.

Vu le taf que je me tape à mettre au propre mon script (oui je bosse encore dessus), j'ai une revanche à prendre (je sais que tu n'y est pour rien nemo13).

----------

## nemo13

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Au mieux, on exerce une pression dur nemo13 pour qu'il mette dans un script sa méthode 

 A l'époque j'étais pas mal au rugby ...pour botter en touche.  :Rolling Eyes: 

l'an dernier il y avait eut pas mal de post sur comment nettoyer son world et il y a au moins un script qui existe

( j'essayerai de le retrouver ( c'est  ????  qui l'avais écrit )). 

Je l'avais tester mais j'étais arrivé à la même conclusion que toi avec mplayer et mplayer-plugin.

le script voulait me faire passer mplayer en dépendance de mplayer-plugin ce que je trouvais idiot pour les raisons que tu exposes.

Par contre son principe est celui que j'utilise à la paluche; je ne suis donc pas "l'auteur de la méthode"

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> stop:
> 
> nemo13: tu ecris
> 
> Citation:
> ...

 

bien qu'ayant tendance à avoir une syntaxe quelquefois zarbi, pour moi ces deux expressions veulent dire la même chose.

j'ai écrit  *Quote:*   

> s'il est dépendance de quelque chose

 mais pas  *Quote:*   

> s'il dépend de quelque chose

 ou même  *Quote:*   

> s'il est en dépendance de quelque chose

 je suis désolé de t'avoir embrouiller ; toutes mes confuses

A+

EDIT : YES J'AI RETROUVE LE HOWTO (moins de 2h chrono   :Cool:   )

Ce_soir_je_fais_le_ménage

----------

## Scullder

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> EDIT : YES J'AI RETROUVE LE HOWTO (moins de 2h chrono    )
> 
> Ce_soir_je_fais_le_ménage

 

Je l'ai fait celui là, dep est _très_ lent, depuis je fait bien gaffe à ne pas "bordeliser" ma gentoo vu le temps que ça met à nettoyer.

----------

## pathfinder

c est coooool

merci.

une petite question toutefois:

 *Quote:*   

> # dep -pw
> 
> !!!REDUNDANT ENTRY!!! app-admin/eselect-opengl depended on by:
> 
>   media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1             app-admin/eselect-opengl
> ...

 

ca veut dire quoi "depended on by"?

ca veut dire que asteroid installera tous ces autres paquets?

asteroid a besoin de glu qui lui a besoin de mesa qui lui a besoin de eselectopengl?

donc que je peux virer eselect-opengl si je laisse asteroid dans le world (a moins que je ne veuille explicitement eselect)?

c est bien ca?

----------

## pathfinder

bon, apres quelques manips, et en suivant ce tuto TRES BIEN FAIT  :Smile: , voila ce que me donne dep -pw

tetex, xemacs, unzip, sun-jdk je prefere les garder.

gdm aussi

maintenant, XEMACS oui, mais dois-je laisser xemacs-devel et ainsi xemancs y sera?

tetex j ai un doute, je comprends pas trop quoi faire.

je le veux c est sur...

 *Quote:*   

>  # dep -pw
> 
> #app-admin/eselect-opengl
> 
> #app-admin/gamin
> ...

 

EDIT: au final, voici: (j ai prefere garder CAIRO, ATI-DRIVERS, TETEX; PREVIEW-LATEX, USBUTILS (depend de gnome mais je l utilise assez), AMSN SKINS ET AMSN, ACPID (? ), GENTOO-SOURCES (je sais pas quoi faire avec, je suppose qu il me les faut meme si un jour gnome degage), UNZIP, MPLAYER, et GDM...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 126 packages in world:  108 valid,  18 redundant;
> 
> 61 packages in system;
> ...

 

c est mieux, deja, non?

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dep -ps
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Je ne les ai pas remis, j ai lance 

dep -s car il me semblait que c etait correct.

bcp de paquets to be removed me semblaient en effet inutiles (je les connaissais, me rappelait de leur install un jour, et sais que je n en veux plus)

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà une adaptation de mes conmtributions précédentes (que je t'invite à relire) à tetex et unzip pour te réexpliquer pourquoi le nettoyage de world doit se faire en fonction de ton utilisation de l'ordinateur (et ne peut donc pas être automatisé correctement).

Disons que tetex n'est sur ton système qu'une dépendance de xemacs (via USE flag). Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit vraiment le cas mais bon... peut-importe ! L'utilitaire dep va te dire que tu peux supprimer la ligne correpondante de /var/lib/portage/world. C'est vrai pour ton système actuel ! Tu supprimes cette ligne. Maintenant si demain tu décides de délaisser xemacs pour emacs-cvs (et disons que tetex n'est pas une dépendance de emacs-cvs). Tu désinstalles donc xemacs et fait un "emerge --depclean"... Tu viens de perdre tetex ! Tu ne voulais pas cela puisque tu utilises tetex comme outil final. Indépendemment du fait d'avoir xemacs.

Maintenant disons que tu n'utilises jamais la ligne de commande. file-roller a pour dépendance unzip. Si demain tu désinstalles file-roller et que unzip n'est plus dépendance de rien d'autre sur ton système, tu veux que unzip soit désinstallé dans la foulée avec "emerge --depclean". Donc, dans ce cas, il est juste de supprimer unzip de ton world.

Voilà pourquoi j'arguais en faveur d'un dep intéractif qui, pour chaque suppression, te demande si tu utilises le logiciel en question indépendemment des autres logiciels dont il est dépendance (que ce dep énumérerait).

Il paraît que la pédagogie c'est de répéter...  :Laughing:  

----------

## pathfinder

ok

c est donc bon

j ai pige

c est nettement mieux en interactif, 

et en effet, 

mplayer, amsn-skins. fluxbox, tetex, TOUT CA, je le veux, donc je le garde.

unzip aussi car il depend de openoffice et c est pas sur que je garde OO... donc j ai laisse unzip  :Wink: 

(et repeter ca marche, mais ce tuto est vraiment genial. Clair, et tres bien)

Et il est clair que ca devait etre interactif.

parcontre dans le tuto je dirais que les $ sont des #, et qu apres

dep -ps on devrait mettre 

dep -s (si on  est d accord)

maintenant, j ai vire enormement de trucs du systeme,  il y en a quelques uns qui ne m inspirent pas, comme blackdown-jdk et jre, mais je peux toujours les reinstaller, non?

Au fait, pour les dependances, supposons que j ai installe "matlab", ou "sunstudio": il ne calcule pas les dependances envers ces paquets, si? (ce sont des tarballs, ou des versions precompilees linux)

dans ce cas, si un de MES softs installes a besoin de ca, c est dans le baba, non?

c est une dangereuse manip alors ce que je viens de faire, non?

comment retrouver ce qui a ete unmerged? (au cas ou un de mes prgs foire, savoir si une dep est en cause)

(je pense que blackdown est necessaire a matlab, par exemple...)

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  # dep -pP
> 
> !!! No redundant packages found.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -tauvDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

ensuite, revdep-rebuild -a

et je vous tiens au courant.

 c est assez sympa pour le moment.

il m a supprime bcp de paquets de gnome tout a l heure, comme gnome-control-center, gnome-je-sais-plus-quoi...

je suis surpris qu il ne les reinstalle pas avec l emerge -auvDN world...

Est-ce normal?

 c etait cense etre des dependances de gnome-base/gnome, donc si c est unmerge suite a dep -s, ca devrait reapparaitre apres avec un emerge world, Non?

----------

## Magic Banana

Vis à vis de ton système dans son état actuel, tout ce que te liste dep comme redondant peut être supprimé de ton world sans que ton installation ne bouge d'un iota (puisque tu supprimes de ton world des dépendances d'autres logiciels qui, eux, sont restés dans ton world). Le problème c'est ce que tu vas faire de ton système dans le futur.

Lorsque tu as installé les paquets précompilés, il était mentionné la nécessité d'avoir auparavant installé d'autres logiciels ou non ? Dans le premier cas, garde toutes les dépendances directes de ces paquets dans ton world. Dans le second cas c'est du Windows-like avec un gros paquet qui contient le logiciel et ses dépendances, tu n'a pas à te soucier de quoi que soit (sinon de la taille de ton système car, comme sous Winblows, chaque paquet précompilé installe aussi ses dépendances mêmes si elles sont déjà installées).

----------

## pathfinder

sunstudioexpress est un tarball

je suppose qu il se suffit a lui meme, il n avait besoin d absolument rien

matlab, je verrai on-the-fly, car je me souvien qu il utilisait par defaut le jvm blackdown, mais qu on pouvait en installer un autre (chose faite)

je verrai donc.

pour le futur du systeme, il faut juste que je fasse plus attention a mes keywords, en precisant = et version number, ainsi que l architecture, non?

et ne surtout pas oublier les --oneshot si ce ne sont que des dependances et pas des paquets finaux, car ainsi ils ne seront plus gardes dans le world et une suppresion du paquet père entrainera aisement la chute du bloc, sans paquets independants bizarres.

je crois qu apres 1498 posts, j ai compris un  peu.

merci les gars.

je devrai de toutes facons poser encore une ou deux questions sur le keywords:

pour le moment:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95-r1 ~x86
> 
> =media-gfx/picasa-2.2.2820.5
> ...

 

et merci encore, sincerement, j aurais pas pu sans vos posts, sans les tutos, sans votre aide, et acharnement.

edit:

ati-drivers doit encore evoluer vers les RADEON, picasa je devrai essayer autre chose, comme ce que m a conseillle magic banana, et je dois reinstaller grsync qui par ma faute (etourdi) a ete supprime du systeme (idiot)

ensuite, je tenterai de revenir au probleme initial:

AIGLX, ATI OPEN DRIVERS, et BERYL  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (la vache, on est reste plus longtemps que prevu au bloc operatoire)

----------

## Magic Banana

Précise l'architecture dans /etc/portage/package.keywords. Ça évite l'éventualité (certes très peu probable vu que tu es sur une architecture x86) de te retrouver avec un logiciel dans la branche instable pour une autre architecture et HARD-MASKED (voire inexistant) pour ton architecture.

----------

## pathfinder

ok!

je fais ca de suite!

sinon, voila:

 *Quote:*   

> Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 
> 
> You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries
> 
> are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep
> ...

 

je suppose que c est bon, non? 

evidence n est pas installe sur mon systeme...

----------

## Magic Banana

Ben ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout ! Tu as donc en ce moment un système propre (tu as bien fait un "emerge -uDN world && emerge --depclean" avant de lancer "revdep-rebuild ?).

On en revient donc au sujet initial ! Je me répète donc : Installe les drivers libres, configure AIGLX et suis l'HOWTO Beryl. Tout devrait bien se passer...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Intéressant ce thread, j'ai appris plein de trucs !    :Very Happy: 

----------

## pathfinder

YES!!! j ai bien fait -uaDN world avant le revdev-rebuild.

maintenant, je suis le how-to de ATI-DRI:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Je ne le trouve pas tres clair (niveau hierarchie). Je resume alors ce que j ai fait:

kerne 2.6.15.

make menuconfig, 

les options AGPPART et INTEL440 etaient en * dans mon noyau.

parcontre, pas l option 

 *Quote:*   

>     <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
> 
>       <M>   ATI Radeon

 

je les ai donc mis en modules et j ai fait SAVE AND EXIT.

dans mon /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 etonnement je n avais meme pas fgrlx

et pourtant un lsmod me le donnait bien:

```
 $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 400108  0 
```

Mais apres avoir compile le kernel (je ne sais jamais si c est necessaire si on ne fait u un <M> en modif) avec

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install
> 
> atlantis linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.15-r1-gcc4.1.1-radeon
> 
> atlantis linux # cp .config /boot/config-2.6.15-r1-gcc4.1.1-radeon

 

et en modifiant le grub en consequence, je suppose que ca devrait etre bon, non?

j ai bien rajoute radeon a mon autoload...

Dois-je maintenant reinstaller ati-drivers? X? relancer X?

rebooter la machine?

En tout cas, (edit), voila le xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    262144
> 
>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> 
>         Option         "Composite"   "Enable"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "Simple Layout"
> 
>         Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>         Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "DRI"
> 
>         Group 0
> 
>         Mode         0666
> ...

 

(et MAtlab marche impecc, il utilise Java Hotspot 1.5    :Wink:    )

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller ati-drivers. En fait tu n'as plus besoin de ati-drivers du tout (mais garde-les au cas où tu changerais d'avis). Tu as oublier de basculer ton interface opengl. Pour cela :

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

Un redémarrage du serveur X (Ctrl + Alt + Backspace) et ça devrait le faire.

----------

## pathfinder

a part ces petits details:

j ai fini de lire le tuto, et trouve une bourde (SANS relancer le X  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    262144
> ...

 

edit:

 *Quote:*   

>  atlantis linux # eselect opengl set xorg-x11
> 
> Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done
> 
> 

 

Ne dois-je pas modprobe -r fglrx? et rebooter sur le kernel correct?

Ne dois-je pas modprobe radeon?

```
atlantis linux # modprobe radeon

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

 (euh. non... mais je n ai pas rebooter, pas utilise le kernel modifie, ni relance X...)

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu n'as qu'un écran, tu n'as, en effet, certainement pas besoin d'options relatives  à un deuxième écran et peux donc les supprimer de /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Pour ta première série de points d'intérogation, garde la ligne si ta carte est sur un port PCI.

Pour ta seconde série de points d'intérogation, garde la ligne (même si je ne pourrais pas t'expliquer à quoi elle sert).

----------

## pathfinder

c esst bizarre...

ca ne marche pas

bonne nouvelle AIGLX loaded

EDIT: *Quote:*   

> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
> 
> (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
> 
> (**) AIGLX enabled
> ...

  (attention ca c est avec fglrx et la vieille config...

l'Erreur: radeon not found.

pourtant un 

modprobe radeon passe.

mais ca plante.

je plste maintenant sous fglrx a nouveau.

je retente avec les lignes ????????????????? non commentees pour voir...

(j avais reboote)

 *Quote:*   

> $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                108576  0 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
> 
> 

  (en revenant a la config initiale)

----------

## pathfinder

l erreur exacte est

"Failed to Load module Radeon (module doesn t exist, 0)"

j ai tente avec le HOW TO suivi a la lettre (repasse en module les AGPPART, etc... mais il le trouve pas...)

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis ~ # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                108576  0 
> ...

 

c est comme s il ne le trouvait pas...

pourtant il est capable de le charger...

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis ~ # ls /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/*
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/agp:
> 
> agpgart.ko  ati-agp.ko  intel-agp.ko
> ...

 

je ne comprends pas... je jette un oeil sur les forums pour voir...

----------

## pathfinder

/etc/make.conf...

avait fglrx et pas radeon...

je suppose qu il faut emerger en onshot xorg-x11 maintenant...  :Very Happy: 

je relance et vous dis quoi

oups, trop pressé: j ai emerge x11 et ca ma mis un virtual dans world

quel idiot!

donc rebelotte, et voici quelque chose d interessant:

 *Quote:*   

> dep -ps
> 
> To remove:
> 
>         * sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2     normal, c est une dep d emacs et ce sera reinstalle avec un revdep-rebuild...
> ...

 

puis je refais un emerge -auvDN world et revdep-rebuild

et ainsi je remets le xorg-conf avec radeon, je relance le tout, et on verra!

edit:

pour le moment, le dep -s est passé impecc.

emerge -auvDN world a voulu installer mesa, xorg-server111,  db, et (pas encore fini, xorg-server est LONG)

et suite a l install de xorgserver (cache dans l install) il y avait ceci:

 *Quote:*   

>  #  * AIGLX patches will be applied.
> 
>            #   * These patches are known to cause problems with EXA enabled.
> 
>            #    * Forcing on xorg-x11 for new enough glxtokens.h...
> ...

 

je m attends donc a ce que EXA en true dans mon xorg.conf soit peut etre ennuyeux (ce serait VRAIMENT le seul souci, ce serait GENIAL)

J ai toujours eu cette question: comment, si on fait un emerge world, et que 30 paquets se reinstallent, ou 55, et qu on ne reste pas devant son ecran, COMMENT peut on voir tous ces petits messages en VERT et en jaune TRES UTILES voire INDISPENSABLES vue la vitesse de defilement des infos sur l ecran?

genre "Do not forget to... 

You should...

If you arer using java... you should enable...."

et autres...

ca me tracasse depuis pas mal de temps, parce que je crois qu on perd une info tres tres importante.

exemple ci dessus, avec la remarque concernant EXA. si j etais parti et j avais laisse mon PC tourner, jen aurais rien su du tout...

----------

## pathfinder

bon, il y a un leger mieux!

 *Quote:*   

>  $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                108576  0 
> ...

 

et X marche maintenant avec cette config de xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    262144
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

cependant,

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

et en effet:

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> 
> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found  (normal, j utilise pas la sortie numerique)
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled
> ...

 

EE m ennuie...

pour DRM je sais pas quoi faire...

pour AIGLX:

 *Quote:*   

> (**) AIGLX enabled                       ca c est que dans le fichier de config,...
> 
> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable      c est quoi ce beans!!!
> 
> (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"                         les etoiles signalent que ca vient dui fichier de config.,... donc on ne s y fie pas, c est ca?
> ...

 

pour les warnings, j ai mis explicitement FALSE a MErgedFB

j ai mis en marche la ligne de CLOCKS (comme vous m aviez conseille plus haut, pour voir...)

je mets en commentaire la ligne (WW) RADEON(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used du xorg, 

je change         Option      "dri"     "true"

par         Option      "DRI"     "true"

et je tente.

suivant resultats, je virerai EXA ou pas... pour voir...

Je reviens de suite!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## pathfinder

pas encore fait, mais:

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect opengl list        
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   ati
> ...

 

histoire de preciser...

et aussi ce post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517618-highlight-drm.html

qui n a pas de reponse... et dont le probleme est similaire au mien...

----------

## pathfinder

aille, ca passe pas.

aucune amelioration.

DRI not loaded en gros *Quote:*   

>  $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> 
> Current Operating System: Linux atlantis 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #15 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 20 20:33:16 CET 2006 i686
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

c est chiant...

je n ai rien vu susr google, ni sur les bugs...

ma question: ne pourrait ce pas etre du au fait que je suis avec 2.6.15 et que le 2.6.18 marche mieux alors?

si c est ca, le truc c est que je sais pas trop comment faire pour utiliser mon fichier config de mon kernel 2.6.15 qui marche bien et faire que le noyau 2.6.18 soit compile avec ce meme fichier...

c est pour ca que je change pas trop de noyau...

et ici, si c est pas utile, je prefere pas me saouler a refaire toute la config.

oldmenuconfig je pige pas bien:

je boote sur ancien noyau, copie le config de l ancien dans le /usr/src/linux qui maintenant POINTERA vers 2.6.18, et ecris make oldmenuconfig? c est comme ca?

apres il faudra que je recompile ATI et quoi d autre? j oublie souvent ceci...

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

pathfinder>

Ha la vache, quand tu commences à écrire tu te laches  :Laughing: 

donc en vrac et brut de fonderie:

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> J ai toujours eu cette question: comment, si on fait un emerge world, et que 30 paquets se reinstallent, ou 55, et qu on ne reste pas devant son ecran, COMMENT peut on voir tous ces petits messages en VERT et en jaune TRES UTILES voire INDISPENSABLES vue la vitesse de defilement des infos sur l ecran? 

 

```
enotice est ton ami
```

bon il y en a d'autres mais c'est mon chouchou.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> DRI not loaded en gros

 

es-tu allé faire un tour chez le site dri

je lis un peu et compléterai si j'y arrive.

A+

----------

## pathfinder

:p

enotice, je le cherche... avec un emerge -S car eix ne le connait pas...

et je ne l ai pas en ligne de commande...

mais je sens que ca va me plaire...  :Smile: 

sinon, je n avais pas vu le site DRI (celui visite etait "abandonnne")

j y jette un oeil! merci!

edit:

```
 # emerge -S enotice

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : enotice ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

je le trouve comment? il est dans une suite? laquelle?

pour dri et la carte graphique:

j ai ouvert un autre post, plus precis... mais je ne comprends pas bien quelle est le driver que je dois regarder

ma carte graphique est une radeon X300 RV370 (cf post:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517978-highlight-.html)

je lis...

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> :
> 
> enotice, je le cherche..

 

c'est un script que tu peux trouver là 

on en parle ici

ou re-ici

 dans ce post il y a en outre portlog-info de TGL qui est aussi cool

( au fait que devient TGL   :Question:  )

A+

----------

## pathfinder

ok

mais je fais quoi?

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/ et je copie le fichier la avec une extension .ebuild?

non+

ca ne marche pas

sudo mkdir /usr/portage/sys-apps/enotice

et un sudo cp .ebuild dedans non plus car "masked"

je suis un peu largue...

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> mais je fais quoi?
> 
> /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/ et je copie le fichier la avec une extension .ebuild?
> ...

 

oups, désolé

pour l'ebuild il te faudrait créér ton overlay mais bon ce n'est pas trôp le moment.

il y a un an en décompressant le . tar.gz , le script suivant était fournit :

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# install-enotice.sh

#

# Thomas Bullinger, B-LUC Consulting <consult@btoy1.net>

source /etc/make.globals

source /etc/make.conf

if [ "T$PORT_ENOTICE_DIR" = 'T' ]

then

        # Add the correct variable to the make.conf file

        echo "PORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/enotice" >> /etc/make.conf

        PORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/enotice

fi

mkdir -p $PORT_ENOTICE_DIR

if [ ! -f /etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc ]

then

        # Create the profile script

        mkdir -p /etc/portage/profile

        cd /etc/portage/profile

        wget -q http://dev.gentoo.org/~eldad/enotice/profile.bashrc

fi

if [ ! -f /usr/local/sbin/enotice ]

then

        # Create the enotice script

        mkdir -p /usr/local/sbin

        cd /usr/local/sbin

        wget -q http://dev.gentoo.org/~eldad/enotice/enotice

fi

chmod 500 /usr/local/sbin/enotice

```

donc à priori une fois ce script dans le  répertoire de root ( enotice est pour root ou un membre de wheel )et rendu executable ben il doit rouler

voili-voila

----------

## pathfinder

ok, ok pour l oeverlay.j aime la methode, je ne la domine pas trop, mais c est une bonne idee.

je tenterai plus tard.

ce topic est en "suspend" car je dois d abord resoudre ceci:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3731343.html#3731343

et j espere que ca ira...

----------

## pathfinder

voila, 

le topic cite est clos: il faut les versions CVS et GIT de XORG modulaire pour pouvoir avoir le DRI.

JE ne risque pas, j attendrai, d autant que aiglx et beryl marchent sans ca.

Donc, aiglx est en cours, il m a renvoye a beryl.

et j ai unmaske le keywords PRESQUE comme mentionne (j ai rajoute l architecture)

voila:

 *Quote:*   

> ##########################################
> 
> #############   BERYL STUFF  #############
> 
> #Beryl Core
> ...

 

Une question avant de poursuivre:

Je ne comprends pas le -*

vous me le conseillez? je suis en stable, et je voudrais y rester le max...

Je ne comprends pas trop non plus les * qui completent le numero de la version. pourquoi ne pas preciser une version?

ca risque d etre toujours instable et ne jamais etre rattrape? je precise plutot la version entiere?

ou mieux vaut laisser les patches d une version donnee?Last edited by pathfinder on Tue Nov 21, 2006 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

autre chose:

uine fois tout installe, ils renvoient, dans le tuto de beryl, au tuo de aiglx.

cependant, dans le howto de aiglx, ils ne parlent apres que de compiz.

il y a autre chose a faire? ou je zappe completement?

vous connaissez un site pour un how to beryl et fluxbox?

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/FAQ

 *Quote:*   

>  Can I use compiz or beryl with fluxbox/openbox?
> 
> The answer is unfortunately no. Fluxbox and Openbox are both window managers. It is impossible to run multiple window managers. Thus when you start any window manager, it detects if one is currently running. Most by default will exit with an error about it, however some like beryl will replace the currently running window manager

 

pardon si je suis trop pressé...

----------

## pathfinder

autre chose:

puisque fluxbox ne marche pas avec beryl, je fais comment?

je passe par gnome?

bon, a part ca:

tuto de beryl:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -va mesa-progs #Only if configure fails for beryl!!!
> 
> # emerge -va libwnck beryl

 

mesa-progs est deja present sur mon poste...

MAIS il est pas dans mon world file  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ne devrais-je donc pas, et du coup, une correction dans le tuto s impose, faire plutot, simplement:

```
# emerge --oneshot -va libwnck 

puis

emerge -va beryl
```

??

----------

## pathfinder

aaaaaargh

j ai fait ce que j ai dit... ca plante completement!!

beryl crashe

X crashe

que ce soit depuis gnome, ou avant gnome, ou que ce soit en ligne de commande sans xdm...

Il y a le logo qui apparait, c est GRAVEMENT LENT ET SACCADE, ca rame a mort... et apres, CLACK on revient en xdm ou en mode console.

j avais lu un truc pour prevenir le blank screen, mais je vois pas du tout maintenant!!!

----------

## pathfinder

en clair:

depuis gnome, ca plante tout X

depuis fluxbox, ca plante

en ligne de commande, avec beryl dans le .xinitrc, ca montre un logo de beryl TRES lentement, puis un ecran blanc et RIEN d autre. Rien de rien.

j avoue que je suis un peu pommé...

----------

## Magic Banana

Le -* veut dire que tu démasques le paquet pour toutes les architectures. Il est plus sage de préciser ton architecture. Le truc est qu'il est un peu difficile de suivre un howto si l'on s'attarde sur tous les détails. Du coup les auteurs font dans le bourrin.

Tu peux pour l'instant laisser de côté heliodor qui n'est pas encore dans Portage (il faut passer par un overlay). De toute façon emerald est déjà bien joli et très configurable.

Les étoiles pour complèter les numéros de version permettent comme tu l'a compris de se mettre à jour dans la branche stable tout en restant à Beryl 0.1.x. Du coup, si demain, Beryl 0.1.3 sort, tu auras l'update, si c'est Beryl 0.2, tu ne l'auras pas. Pour éviter toute update, remplace l'étoile par le numéro de version que tu souhaites.

Lorsque AIGLX est fonctionnel (ce qui est ton cas), tu peux lâcher le howto correspondant et te concentrer sur celui de Beryl (en laissant de côté heliodor et aquamarine). Comme tu l'as compris par toi même, Beryl ne fonctionne qu'associer à un environnement de Bureau (Gnome, Xfce ou KDE).

Enfin si libwnck est déjà sur ton système, tu n'as pas besoin de l'installer de nouveau. L'indication de l'howto concerne uniquement les personnes qui n'ont pas encore cette bibliothèque installée. Ce qui signifie donc qu'ils n'ont aucun logiciel sur leur système qui a pour dépendance libwnck. Ce qui signifie donc qu'ils soivent l'installer sans l'option "--oneshot" (autrement elle serait supprimée au prochain "emerge --depclean"). Tu vas me dire que c'est mal foutu puisque cette bibliothèque n'est pas utilisée directement par l'utilisateur final. C'est vrai. En fait ce serait pas mal de définir un USE flag dans Beryl qui conditionne l'installation de libwnck... Tu me suis ?

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  vi /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> x11-wm/beryl gnome liwnck
> 
> 

 

je t ai suivi? (oneshot pour libwnck)

mais j ai tout de meme cette lenteur extreme horrible... (et j avais meme pas blur d active dans BSM)

un ecran blanc et je peux rien faire...

autre chose: POURQUOI est ce que les raccourcis avec la Super Key utilisent la touche Windows!?! si on a un clavier Sun? on fait quoi?

si on cherche les claviers sans cette touche?

----------

## Magic Banana

Tous les raccourcis clavier peuvent être modifiés (beryl-settings si je me souviens bien qui se trouve dans le menu Préférence de Gnome). Pour la lenteur, à toi aussi d'adapter les paramètres (il y a de quoi y passer sa journée !).

Pour l'écran blanc, essaie encore une fois (c'est la technique du moment), de tout désactiver dans beryl-settings puis d'ajouter petit à petit des effets.

----------

## pathfinder

rien a faire

j ai tout enleve a part le splash et le cube

plante pareil

j ai remis les options de xorg ui ont l air necessaires au niveau de plusieurs forums, toujours pareil, ca crashe.

j ai emerge x11-drm pour mon noyau 2.6.15 et rien a faire non plus.

quoique je sais pas s il charge le module qu il a emerge...

----------

## Magic Banana

Pourrais-tu nous copier le message d'erreur (à moins que tout X soit planté). Que donne la commande lsmod ? (c'est cette commande qui te permet de connaître les modules du noyau qui sont chagés en mémoire  :Wink:  )

Je te rappelle que tu dois indiquer dans /etc/modules.autload/2.6 (je te le donne de tête, à vérifier donc) les modules à charger au démarrage du noyau.

Tu as aussi essayé d'enlever le splash ou/et le cube ?

----------

## pathfinder

X plante

pas de message possible

pas enleve le splash ni le cube

mais je viens de retrouver ce truc avec l ecran blanc que j avais lu:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/FAQ#How_do_I_get_rid_of_the_white_screen.3F

 *Quote:*   

>  How do I get rid of the white screen?
> 
> This is caused by a change in glproto 1.4.7 to 1.4.8. Thus we need to do the following:
> 
> # emerge -1 mesa xorg-server <your graphics driver>
> ...

 

cependant, en cherchant encore un peu plus, ja i vu ceci:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517616.html

 *Quote:*   

> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the appeal to all users who want to get rid of the white cube phenomenon. Here we share our experiences.
> 
> After spending dozens of hours on reading countless forum threads and HOWTOs about the white cube problem, I would like to merge and summarize all useful information about that annoying problem in a central place. This should help better in finding a solution than lots of threads with one or two replies that only contain a link to another useless HOWTO.
> ...

 

ceci est un post 

je vous conseillle donc de le lire car je n ai mis qu un extrait.

je le fais de ce pas.

on va se le faire.

Ma premiere Attaque:

```
# emerge -1 -ptv mesa xorg-server xf86-video-ati
```

 comme suggéré ici.

je poursuis la lecture pendant la compilation.

----------

## pathfinder

la ligne definitive est sans le -ptv et avec beryl-core

encore en cours

parcontre, sunstudioexpress merde... il faudra que je voie... il se plaint d un pdf (a moi sur un autre sujet) qui n a rien a voir avec mes fichiers fortran...

xorg-server met du temps...

autre chose: c est de toutes facons tres lent... c est le dRI qui aide pas?

je passe a un nouveau kernel? ca vaut la peine?

au fait:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                108576  0 

drm                    65428  1 radeon

intel_agp              21148  1 

agpgart                29264  2 drm,intel_agp
```

```
drm

intel-agp

agpgart

radeon

```

c etait bien mis.

mais a l install de x11-drm, pour mon kernel 2.6.15, il a mis un truc dans /etc/modules.d/ mais je sais pas si c est bien ce module qu il considere maintenant.

toujours est il que ca marche toujours pas le dri...

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah c'est toujours amusant de se faire un nouveau noyau, non ?  :Laughing: 

Petite remarque si tu te décides pour un nouveau noyau : la dernière version dans la branche stable de Portage est la 2.6.18.

Si tu veux continuer à utiliser les drivers proprio d'ATI (ce que tu ne veux plus apriori mais bon), alors tu dois démasquer une version plus récente que la dernière marquée stable dans Portage. En effet, le support pour Linux 2.6.18 commence avec ati-drivers-8.28.8.

Alternativement (si tu veux pouvoir alterner sans reboot entre radeon/Beryl et ati-drivers/DRI), tu peux te contenter d'un Linux 2.6.17.

EDIT : Oui l'absence de DRI n'aide pas mais d'une manière général les drivers radeon sont moins performants que les drivers propriétaires. Cependant ils sont libres et les seuls à faire fonctionner les cartes ATI avec AIGLX.

----------

## pathfinder

boin boin boin boiiiiiiiiin

marsh po.

emerge le tout, ne marche pas.

enleve le cube et le splash, ne reste que "general" que je ne peux enlever... et depuis gnome, ca crashe.

la session beryl, elle, crashe aussi.

quant a ligne de commande sans xdm pour gerer le tout et un "beryl" dans .xinitrc, bel ecran blanc et c est tout.

je sais pas si je suis fan    :Very Happy: 

donc a moins que vous n ayiez d autres idees, je vais me jeter du pont.           :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

serieusement, il reste la possibilite de downgrader glproto,mais c est ps bon ca, pour le futur, non? je me sens pas encore a l aise avec les yoyo problems... j ai peur d engendrer des boulettes. *Quote:*   

> equery depends glproto
> 
> *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems
> 
> *** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.
> ...

 

je passe a mesa 6.5.1.r2? (ca marchera pas de toutes facons)

j attends xorg 7.2 ?

nouveau noyau?

au fait, ati-drivers, je les avais laissés unmasked, car ils marchaient (desole)

je crois que je vais d ailleurs y revenir.

parce que seul le splash, le pauvre spalsh de beryl, c etait degueulasse, super saccade, genre arret sur image d un vieux magneto... (vous avez tous connu le VHS tout de meme!?)

et en plus GDM /XDM / mode graphique ca met environ 12-15 secondes avant de se charger, quant avec les drivers proprios, c est immediat

----------

## pathfinder

au fait, 

package.use, la ligne avecv libwnck en flag dans 

x11-wm/beryl gnome liwnck

c est bon?

pour le reste, j emerge --sync, j update eix, je relance un emerge -auvDN world, juste pour voir...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je passe a mesa 6.5.1.r2? (ca marchera pas de toutes facons)

 

Cela ne changera rien.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> j attends xorg 7.2 ?

 

Et oui comme tout le monde ! La version 7.2 n'apportera rien du point de vue fonctionalité. Ce sera seulement une "bug-fix release" les développeurs ayant décidé de se concentrer sur les problèmes avant de se jeter dans un xorg-x11-7.3 nettement plus audacieux.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> nouveau noyau?

 

Pourquoi pas. Prends en compte ma remarque précédente vis à vis de fglrx.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> package.use, la ligne avecv libwnck en flag dans
> 
> x11-wm/beryl gnome liwnck
> 
> c est bon? 

 

D'un point de vue syntaxique, aucun problème. En revanche, cela ne va pas avoir beaucoup d'effet étant donné que l'ebuild de Beryl n'utilise aucun USE flag ! Tu peux vérifier leur abcence avec un simple :

```
% emerge -pv beryl
```

Je ne sais pas où tu t'es trompé mais tu as dû te fourvoyer quelque part. Un espoir renaît pour faire fonctionner Beryl ! Descend du pont !

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -ptuvDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

et merde!

je revois cairo en effet yoyo!!!

pourquoi il veut maintenant l upgrader!?!

glitz!? il est nulle part (keywords, use, world)!

c est pango qui vient emmerder?

ou le fait d avoir utilise beryl? je pige plus la. je suis fatigue.

je rentre.

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est effectivement dû aux paquets listés dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords. Je te laisse (re)lire ce thread.

----------

## pathfinder

voila mon keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> =media-gfx/picasa-2.2.2820.5 ~x86
> 
> =net-im/amsn-0.96_rc1 ~x86
> 
> =x11-themes/amsn-skins-20040223 ~x86
> ...

 

ok je relis de suite.

mais je pige pas trop, car ni pango, ni glitz, ni cairo ne sont presents dans keywords...

----------

## pathfinder

j ai emerge thunderbird.

vlila maintenant:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -ptuvDN world      
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

apparemment il ne va pas les downgrader, ... sauf peut etre a la prochaine version (le yoyo  monte, puis descend)

ca peut etre du a aquoi?

je veux bien passer les keywords pour que les paquets X soient en ~, mais ej sais pas lesquels sont en cause...

----------

## pathfinder

je suis idiot: 

cairo et glitz et pango sont passes en stable pour les versions qu il me propose d upgrader, voila tout.

c est amsn qui me downgrade et que j ai en =version ~x86 dans mon keyword (pas bien grave).

je reinstalle le tout, et poursuis beryl...

----------

## pathfinder

bon sinon, pour aiglx, DRI, et beryl, ca marche pas du tout, je suis un peu demotive...

j ai tout tente...

emerge x11-drm, change de kernel (18-r3), charge plusieurs modules pour voir, mais rien a faire, soit ca crashe (sous gnome), soit ca reste bnlanc, sans rien faire d autre...

voili voilou...

au fait, serait-ce possible que DRI (ou beryl) marche avec fglrx? y a t il du changement?

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as des erreurs dans le log de X ?

AIGLX fonctionne correctement d'après ce même log ?

Tu n'as pas oublié le :

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

Juste des idées en vrac...

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i "EE"
> 
> Current Operating System: Linux atlantis 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 28 18:36:54 CET 2006 i686
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

warnings:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i WW  
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

j etais bien en xorg-x11:

 *Quote:*   

>  # eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   ati
> ...

 

il y a un tuto que je dois eplucher:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745-highlight-r300.html

OIULALA, 35 pages, un tuto qui date de 2005... ca doit etre un peu outdated, non?

----------

## pathfinder

est ce que le tuto est encore pertinent?

chez moi:

 *Quote:*   

> # eix libdrm
> 
> * x11-libs/libdrm 
> 
>      Available versions:  2.0.1 2.0.2 ~2.3.0
> ...

   *Quote:*   

> # eix util-macr
> 
> * x11-misc/util-macros 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.2 1.1.0 ~1.1.2
> ...

 

ca devrait etre bon pour la premiere partie

apres, le cvs et le MESA:

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /usr/src/r300
> 
> cd /usr/src/r300
> 
> export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri"
> ...

 

j avoue que je pige pas et en plus j ai peur que ce soit perime...

et quant a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To create a new Xorg driver using the new Radeon/DRM modules do the folowing:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je le fais? ou c est HS? j ai un peu peur de mettre le souc...

----------

## pathfinder

pour AIGLX:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i AIGL
> 
> (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
> 
> (**) AIGLX enabled
> ...

 

les ** marquent simplement la config du fichier.

je dirais que le Screen est pas DRI capable... mais je sais pas quoi dire...

----------

## Magic Banana

En fait, DRI ou pas DRI, Beryl devrait pouvoir fonctionner... En tout cas chez moi, il fonctionne sans le DRI. Donc si tu ne veux que Beryl et minimiser les risques, abandonne le tutoriel que tu as trouvé et reprend depuis le début le howto Beryl... Peut-être as-tu simplement oublié quelque chose...

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

ce thread fait double emploi avec l'autre...

Pour le sujet indiqué par magic banana : Il y a des ebuilds (faits par prismosic, regarde sur les dernières pages du sujet) pour les versions git(il me semble que Xorg utilise git maintenant à la place de cvs) pour le dri. Celà résoudra peut être ton problème. 

Regarde l'autre sujet, je t'ai indiqué une piste...

----------

## pathfinder

ok. je laisse l autre thread pour ce qui est du DRI.

c est vrai que beryl devrait marcher avec ou sans dri.

donc je laisse celui ci pour beryl et ce maudit ecran blanc...

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le sujet indiqué par magic banana : Il y a des ebuilds (faits par prismosic, regarde sur les dernières pages du sujet) pour les versions git(il me semble que Xorg utilise git maintenant à la place de cvs) pour le dri. Celà résoudra peut être ton problème.

 

tu dois parler de ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Sun Nov 12, 2006 5:07 pm    Post subject:  	Reply with quote
> 
> Slippery Jim wrote:
> 
> It's hit and miss with the GIT and CVS images these days.
> ...

 

1/ perso j utilise ni GIT ni CVS et je sais pas du tout de quoi ils parlent... :/

2/ j ai de plus la sensation que tout est casse (video-ati) et j y pige rien...

3/ ils parlent de revenir a 6.6.3,... mais, euh... moi, 6.6.3 c est ce que j ai au maximum... donc je vois pas comment "downgrader a 6.6.3)

4/ ILS PARLENT de compiler xorg-server avec le USE flag DBUS.

cependant je le vois pas dans le make.conf, et si je le "force" dans package.use, la sortie est plutot desagreable:

SANS DBUS USE FLAG DANS PACKAGE.USE:

[/quote]$ sudo emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3d

fx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl* -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mou

se -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elograp

hics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax

 -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VID

EO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx

 -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -ns

c -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb 

(-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tg

a -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AVEC CE FLAG:
> 
>  $ sudo emerge -pv xorg-server
> ...

 

je suis un peu pomme...

et j ai toujours cet ecran blanc avec beryl. (keeeeep cooooool)

----------

## Magic Banana

L'ebuild de xorg-server n'utilise pas le flag dbus ! En revanche il utilise le flag "aiglx" et celui doit donc figurer dans ta variable USE (tu le mets dans /etc/portage/package.use ou directement dans /etc/make.conf). Je vois que tu compiles xorg-server avec les supports pour fbdev, radeon et vesa (dans ta variable VIDEO_CARDS). Contente toi de radeon.

Recompile ton système après ces changements (n'oublie pas l'option --newuse), et reprend le howto pour AIGLX puis celui pour Beryl.

Note : le downgrade dont il est question dans le thread que tu lis concerne probablement les personnes qui utilise la branche de test de Portage.

----------

## pathfinder

ok 

j ai recompile le systeme comme tu m as dit

tout s est bien passe.

mais je le refais avec les flags

glitz svn png et pdf comme on m a conseille

je n ai toujours pas le DRI mais il y a un mieux je trouve

maintenant je recompilerai onshot cairo et apres j emergerai a nouveau beryl avec l option -dbus (que jen avais pas mise en useflag)

je pense que ca peut pas mal aider.

je vous tiens au courant.

pour aiglx, il me dit 

que le Screen O m est pas DRI capable.

pourquoi 0? c est pas 1?

moi j ai ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> # The Identifier line must be present
> ...

 

enfin, je dois encore recompiler la chose... donc je vous dirai ce qui a changé.

----------

## _droop_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> que le Screen O m est pas DRI capable.
> ...

 

Je comprends pas très bien là.

Tu as déjà indiqué ce problème dans ce sujet. on a vu que c'était liée à un truc autour des mtrr, et je t'ai proposé des essais à faire pour corriger le problème.

Ce n'est pas en recompilant le système que tu vas résoudre ce problème. Ca se passe au niveau du noyau et du matériel.

Bon courage en tout cas.

----------

